# Happy 2nd B-day to my baby Molson! (pic heavy)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Brithday beautiful boy! Wishing you many more happy and healthy years ahead for you.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Happy birthday Molson!!!! =)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Molson you are just to handsome!!! Happy Birthday.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy 2nd birthday, Molson! He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy birthday, Molson! Wishing you many, many more!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

The two rowdy girls in Arkansas wish you a Happy Birthday Molson! You're so handsome!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww, Happy Birthday handsome boy!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 2nd birthday Molson from me, Reno, Austin and Lincoln!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, you good lookin' boy! Many, many more.....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the handsome Molson!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molson*

Molson

Have a very Happy 2nd Birthday. You are one HANDSOME DOG!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MOLSON!! WOW you are just SO HANDSOME!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Molson, you exceptionally handsome dude!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY MOLSON!!!! LOVE MACY! XOXOX

Also, Happy Birthday from Leanne  lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Molson. Looks like it has been a great couple of years. Loved the pictures.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLSON"* Love, Love your pictures you are so handsome!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Molson! He's such a handsome golden!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana:HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY MOLSON!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana: Pics are awesome, hope you had some cake & ice cream....and yes, you will def. still be able to get away with being a bad boy...forever, I believe......:--crazy_love::--crazy_love:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy Birfday Molson!!! Remember this is YOUR day, and as such you deserve loads of toys, treats & fun!!! Be sure to update us all on your fun day!!! Big huggies little man!!!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Second Birthday Molson!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw Happy birthday Molson!! Love ya bud


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Molson! You have a nice collection of photos Stephanie. Look forward to seeing more photos soon.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy happy 2nd birthday Molson!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLSON!!!! From myself, your girlfriend Burgundy, and your wannabe girlfriend Bailey!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Happy 2nd Birthday Molson! I hope your mom and dad are spoiling you with lots of presents today.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Triton and Logan say Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Molson is so handsome. You can really see the maturity in his face. I love your picture history of him growing up. It sure is scary how quickly time goes by. Happy Birthday Molson....my Jax is not too far behind you. Big boys now


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY, MOLSON!!!
I love that your mommy put together a photo tribute for you!! You sure are one handsome boy!

I'm sure in many ways that while it is hard to believe he is 2 (the time flies), I bet you also feel like you've loved him for a lifetime!! Time is funny that way, don't you think?

I am sure you and Jay are spoiling him rotten. Give that boy lots of big kisses from his forum friends! Katie and Paddy send out some big "roo roo's!!" 

Cheers to many (and many and many!) more healthy, happy years for Molson!

Kim


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy birthday handsome boy!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Molson!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Awwww, Molson is so gorgeous! Tucker wishes you a very happy birthday!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wishing handsome Molson a very, very happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I love that last picture! Beautiful dog and photos, and I like the unique spot on his tongue


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Molson!!!!! looking forward to more awesome photos as a BIG BOY!!!! Cheers!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Such a beautiful boy, happy birthday Molson!


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson from Skye.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What beautiful photos.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 2nd birthday handsome boy!!!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Molson!!!!!!! From Wendy and Obie =)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you thank you everybody for your awesome Birthday wishes! Molson had fun spending his birthday money at PetSmart and picked out 2 toys (a stuffless Kong squeaking beaver and a tiger striped Kong Wubba) and a big bag of bacon flavoured treats! He also got a ton of lovin from his favourite lady who clips his nails there, and a bunch of customers couldn't get enough of his big head!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

happy B day Molson! What a happy handsome pup he is!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson! 
With lots of licks and ear tuggin' from your girlfriend Lucy!


Holy crap has it been 2 yrs already?! What a player! He has so many girlfriends! He must think he's quite the stud


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I loved looking at your pictues. Happy Birthday to Molson and many more happy years to come!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> Happy Birthday Molson!
> With lots of licks and ear tuggin' from your girlfriend Lucy!
> 
> 
> Holy crap has it been 2 yrs already?! What a player! He has so many girlfriends! He must think he's quite the stud


Thanks Lucy and Sarah! He does think he is quite the stud, and still want to have more girlfriends (and a sister!) but I'm sure that will all come to a grinding halt in about 17 days!:cavalry::greenboun:greenboun


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Thanks Lucy and Sarah! He does think he is quite the stud, and still want to have more girlfriends (and a sister!) but I'm sure that will all come to a grinding halt in about 17 days!:cavalry::greenboun:greenboun


LOL! From your emoticons I get the feeling you are quite excited about his lobotomy.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy birthday, beautiful boy!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Molson is one of the most handsome Goldens I've ever seen! I love looking at his pictures! Happy Birthday Molson!


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy Bday to Molson! He's a beautiful boy!


----------

